

107 Beta Invites left  - seancallahan
http://slimsurveys.com/?107-invites

======
singold
Just signed up, it looks interesting and is something I will need really soon,
thanks!

BTW really nice design

------
OafTobark
Count seems fake

~~~
singold
Yes, I saw that too, but now it says 90, maybe it is hardcoded and updated
manually? weird...

